# Mullet men and inshore guys



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

Mullet men are bain of my existence when inshore fishing. It doesn't matter than I am floating across the flats casting toward the shore, in they come casting into the bait fish between me and the shore. I know they have as much rights to fish as I do but I need to vent on what jerks many tend to be when people are line fishing on a drift.


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

_*That happens to me all the time here in East Bay! They will cut in front of me at only 70-75yrds in front of me WOT!! But then again I've had other fishermen do the same!! It would be nice if ALL would show a little etiquette and respect for their fellow fishermen!!! *_


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

I hear ya, they suck. I'm a mullet man myself and they will even cut eachother's throats, but I always concede to courteous fisherman because it's a whole lot easier to find mullet than game fish. Then again, if I'm throwing on a school and a fisherman decides he needs to cast towards my school I have no problem causing a raucous. I have young children and even they know that if somebody else has it first you wait your turn.

Unfortunately, it seems as though most people on the water these days need a good punch on the lips.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah hate them


----------



## jchristian (Feb 17, 2011)

To me, wading mullet guys are no problem at all as they are limited in where they can move, but it's a bummer to have a boat come up and start chunking nets in the water and spook an entire shoreline.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

hmm...glad I fish in perdido, you guys aren't talking about my mullet fishing etiquette  and it sucks you guys hate us mullet men so much...I mean there are douches in every sport/recreational activity, but most of us are just trying to enjoy the water too...sorry if you don't approve of our methods, or the fact that we *ALWAYS* catch our fish! lol


----------



## fangard (May 7, 2012)

From Texas here. Can you explain what a "mullet man" is. 

Much appreciated. 

Fangard


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

Fangard, being from Texas you will probably laugh to find out that we eat mullet over here in Florida and Alabama! You guys west of the Mississippi call it bait, we call it good eats!!! So tho it is not a technical term, "mullet men" best describes fisherman who either exclusively throw mullet nets or simply consider it their primary method of catching fish, and not because we all have Joe Dirt haircuts


----------



## fangard (May 7, 2012)

jhamilton226 said:


> Fangard, being from Texas you will probably laugh to find out that we eat mullet over here in Florida and Alabama! You guys west of the Mississippi call it bait, we call it good eats!!! So tho it is not a technical term, "mullet men" best describes fisherman who either exclusively throw mullet nets or simply consider it their primary method of catching fish, and not because we all have Joe Dirt haircuts


I thought that might be the case. To be honest, if we had water like you guys did, we would probably have better quality mullet and it,would be palatable. Stupid Mississippi River. Muddies up most of the Texas coast. 

Can't wait to hit Pensacola 25th thru July 3rd. 

Any inshore/nearshore guide recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Why would mullet fishermen be casting into bait? Are you talking about wade fishermen casting for mullet? I have never felt someone fishing from shore cast netting or wade fishing would have less rights to the water than I do in fact I would always make sure to not to impose on the area they are fishing. If I am in a boat I am not near as limited to where I can fish as they are. The fishing etiquette goes both ways.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

gastonfish said:


> Why would mullet fishermen be casting into bait? Are you talking about wade fishermen casting for mullet? I have never felt someone fishing from shore cast netting or wade fishing would have less rights to the water than I do in fact I would always make sure to not to impose on the area they are fishing. If I am in a boat I am not near as limited to where I can fish as they are. The fishing etiquette goes both ways.



You hit it on the head fella! :thumbsup:


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I commercial mullet fished for years. Me and all the commercial guys I know would never mess with other fisherman. We did our best to stay clear of rec guys.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*No issues with the "mullet guys"*

I have a friend (commercial mullet guy) who I let throw from my dock to see what the canals are doing before he puts his boat in. He always offers me fish (bonus) and is just a hard working guy trying to sqeak out a living throwing a net to feed his family. It isn't easy work as the mullet men will attest to. I think it is more of a passion for these guys. They may appear to be rude at times, but from what I have seen, they are targeting the fish to spend the least amount of time to fill their orders, which may clean a shore line, or encroach on others. If you treat them friendly, they may throw you a few or even hook you up with a red or two!

Think about where those mullet you buy at Joe Patti's are coming from or the mullet you are eating at Chet's - they come from these guys. 

Kindness goes both ways. 

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I said I hate them but I really don't I just had a bad experience oneday. 

I got up early oneday and was on the flats before sunup. I found a school of mullet/bait that trout and reds were eating. I don't have a trolling motor so I paddled close enough to cast on it. Everything was going well, caught a trout or two when out of nowhere a guy showed up engine up high blowing a d making tons of noise. He threw his net a few times and the bite obviously turned off. He was so close I could of hit him with my lure and in my opinion inconsiderate. I know I don't own the water and I'm not making a living fishing for trouts and reds but I got up super early and paddled on the spot and everything. It was just rude and it only happened once I guess I should ease up on my opinions some. 

Sorry if any offense was made by my hatred post 😞


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

I agree that was rude if he was on a boat he should have went elsewhere. There are always seem to be a few that have no respect for others. There is a lot of truth to every post in this thread. We have all been [email protected]@ off at one time or another on the water I'm sure no one is taking anything personal.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

I met the ultimate mullet man a$$hole today in Big Lagoon. No courtesy at all. We had quite the conversation since we were only 15 feet apart. He said I could call FWC since fishing between me and the shore in his boat was not breaking the law. I tired to explain that it was not the law but common courtesy (not to go through my cast throwing a net) but he did not give a $hit.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

Johnms said:


> I met the ultimate mullet man a$$hole today in Big Lagoon. No courtesy at all. We had quite the conversation since we were only 15 feet apart. He said I could call FWC since fishing between me and the shore in his boat was not breaking the law. I tired to explain that it was not the law but common courtesy (not to go through my cast throwing a net) but he did not give a $hit.


hahaha this is when i would go "childish" on him. i'd get as close to his boat as possible without touching him. When he said your too close just say "i'm not touching you" like a little kid does to his/her borther/sister. and keep doing it till he leaves. when he does just follow him till he stops and repeat the "im not touching you" "im not touching you" "im not touching you" "im not touching you" "im not touching you" "im not touching you" "im not touching you" "im not touching you" "im not touching you".


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Johnms said:


> I met the ultimate mullet man a$$hole today in Big Lagoon. No courtesy at all. We had quite the conversation since we were only 15 feet apart. He said I could call FWC since fishing between me and the shore in his boat was not breaking the law. I tired to explain that it was not the law but common courtesy (not to go through my cast throwing a net) but he did not give a $hit.


Pictures? Video?
Maybe if people saw their mug posted on here for all to see they would act a little more polite out there. At least we'd know who to watch out for.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

sorry to hear about that kind of experience out there Johnms...I see you are in Perdido, if I ever happen upon you with some mullet on board I will be sure to toss a few your way, let you know its not the mullet fishermen per say but just another douche with no etiquette... I encounter at least one or two every time I go out, and that is usually just while trying to launch and retrieve my boat... Its hard to do, but when that crap happens just take a breath and remember, "hey, at least I'm out fishing, I could be stuck at work or worse right now!"


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

I have never had an issue with any commercial guys. I have been given bait before through!


----------



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

I fly fish and throw a net at mullet. Guess I don't know where I fit in this situation.
Can't we all just get along?

Cept for the a-hole who anchors up off my dock.....


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

These are pictures that my buddy took while pomp fishing at Fort Morgan. The commercial mullet boats will do this to you on a regular basis.


----------



## hudsonbrannon (Apr 16, 2015)

Well that's just bullshit. I don't know why it seems like there's so many douchebags down here. I guess really they're everywhere these days. No common courtesy or respect for others. I've on many occasions while out kayak fishing, had some ass hole come by me wide open in a boat. If you're gonna act like that, then sooner or later, you'll get what's coming to you.


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

I know you can see them coming from a distance... Have a rod ready with a nice pyramid weight and start chunking it at them.


----------

